# gnome en español

## pasteles

lo primero decir, que he utilizado la busqueda avanzada y me he estado leyendo los post que  hablan sobre este tema pero resulta que yo estoy siguiendo la  documentacion oficial, y la cuestion es que , en que me quedo atrancado en uno de los pasos (en el pto 3.4  de http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/guide-localization.xml) . Resulta que cuando mato las X y ejecuto el comando  *Quote:*   

> env | grep -i LC_

  no me lista nada cuando deberia de aparecer  *Quote:*   

> LANG=es_ES@euro

 , y no se como seguir.

Ya aparte  del tema principal, leyendo los otros post que hablan de las españolizacion de gnome, me encontrado con el paquete para traducir los manuales 

```
emerge manpages-es
```

, pero por lo que parece ya no esta no??

Un salu2

----------

## cameta

En etc/make.conf 

asegurate de que tienes:

LINGUAS="es"

y en /etc/locale.gen

es_ES@euro UTF-8

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

Asegurate de haber emergido el glibc2.3.6-r4 o superior

y luego le das a 

locale-gen

eso te generara los locales que necesitas

y luego pones en 

/etc/env.d/02locale

LC_ALL="es_ES.utf8"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

despues haces:

env-update && source /etc/profile

Con esto es suficiente para españolizar tu gentoo.

----------

## pasteles

no tengo exactamete las locale que tu me dcies las que que tengo son :

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-15

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15
```

que durante la instalacion de gentoo tuve que añadir las 2 ultimas.

Con lo de mirar si tengo glibc2.3.6-r4, no se comprobrarlo  :Confused: 

Muchas gracias  y un salu2

----------

## Kasabian

Ese pasteles que va avanzando poco a poco para gnome   :Very Happy: 

Para ver la version con meter un simple "pretend" en el emerge para que realmente no haga el emerge...

emerge -p glibc

O con un emerge --info, al principio del todo debería salir la version del glibc...

Saludos!

----------

## pasteles

Bueno pues ya tengo gnome en español   :Very Happy: .

La version de glibc que tenia era superior. Despues he he comentado mis lineas de /etc/locale.gen y he puesto las que me ha comentado cameta, y bueno todo lo demas. Lo que no entiendo es porque si en la guia de instalacion de gentoo te recomienda que que pongas de locales 8859-15, y despues los tienes que cambiar por UTF8 para ponerlo en español.

Una duda que tengo, tengo firefox en ingles, y he añadido a la bandera 

```
USE="nls"
```

 la cual es para que se instalen las aplicaciones con el idioma local, ya se me pondra firefox en español no?

Bueno muchas gracias.

----------

## Kasabian

Si, junto con un:

 *Quote:*   

> LINGUAS="es"

 

Tal y como te comentaba cameta..

Así deberías tenerlo en español.

----------

## pasteles

Bueno lo que estoy haciendo es actualizar mi sistema entero, digo yo que con las flags que le ido añadiendo se me pondra firefox en español  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cameta

Me parece recordar que las guias de internacionalización estan un poco desfasadas.

La información esta dispersa entre la internacionalización y la guia de unicode.

----------

## ekz

Buen mini howto cameta   :Very Happy: 

un detallito es que en GDM en "Idioma" se coloque "Predeterminado del sistema" ya que yo tenia puesto es_MX y me exportaba esas variables  :Confused: 

SAludos

----------

